# meel - bloem



## Encolpius

Hello, is there any difference between those words? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

According to my dictionary, _bloem_ is "fijn gezift meel".
I think the same disctinction is made in English, viz. meal ("coarsely ground flour") versus flour.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Encolpius

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to my dictionary, _bloem_ is "fijn gezift meel".
> I think the same disctinction is made in English, viz. meal ("coarsely ground flour") versus flour.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 

Thanks Frank, but let's drop the dictionaries and tell me what YOU use at home. Which word is preferred? Thanks.


----------



## Suehil

The two are used in the same way as in English.  If you want to cook with it, it is 'bloem' or 'flour', if it is something like animal feed it is 'meel' or 'meal'


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Encolpius said:


> Thanks Frank, but let's drop the dictionaries and tell me what YOU use at home. Which word is preferred? Thanks.



Preferred? But it's two different things. You don't say 'pot' if you need a pan, do you? If we need meal, we use the word _meel_, if we need flour, we use the word _bloem._
 Both are used 'in the kitchen', both are used to make bread, for example, see also here.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## L.J90

Well, for me it depends on what I'm going to bake.. If it's bread I use 'meel', but if it's a cake I use 'bloem'.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks a lot. The problem is in my native language and languages I am fluent there is only 1 word for those things. Germans do not distinguish those words (das Mehl) and I never heard meal in English used as flour, but we should ask in those cases a native speaker.


----------



## Joannes

I've never known there was a difference in meaning - I thought they were synonyms. (And I myself tend to use *bloem* - but I suppose, given the different meanings, that *bloem* is the one I should use..)


----------



## floortje

I agree with Joannes; I never knew there was a difference. But unlike Joannes I tend to use "meel".
I think the conclusion is that the difference between the two is not very known (also Frank had to look it up (twice)).

groetjes,


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


floortje said:


> I think the conclusion is that the difference between the two is not very known (also Frank had to look it up (twice)).



Well, I tried to present some accessible dictionary quotes. 
But, how can I say, I "know" (or rather remembered about) the difference between 'meel' and 'bloem' since had had it explained to me a long time ago (and because I like to cook). But don't ask me about the difference between a Mercedes and a BMW, a Nokia or a Samsung (or whatever cell phone), no matter how many times you'd point out the differences .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## David

here's a little more confusion:

bloem - flour
blom - flower

Now if that doesn´t confuse you...


----------



## Suehil

To confuse you even further, a 'flower' is only 'blom' in some dialects.  In standard Dutch it is 'bloem'


----------



## David

So:

bloem - flour
bloem - flower

Wow!


----------



## L.J90

I haven't even ever heard 'blom' for flower. "bloem" is indeed the usual way to say flower.


----------



## Suehil

L.J90 said:


> I haven't even ever heard 'blom' for flower. "bloem" is indeed the usual way to say flower.


 
Then you've never been to Utrecht


----------



## L.J90

I have!


----------



## Suehil

I'm not saying the 'blom' is correct, but it is the way 'bloem' is pronounced in 'plat Utrechts'


----------



## floortje

Blom is also used in "Brabants."


----------



## Arrius

*never heard meal in English used as flour, but we should ask in those cases a native speaker.  Encolpius*
_Meal _would be understood but I do not think it is generally used in this sense in the UK.  However, in southern, anglophone, Africa one talks of _mealie-meal_ or _maize meal_, the staple food of the African, from the Afrikaans _mielie_ based on Portuguese_ milho (Eng.millet)_.
The British do however use this form in the pejorative term _mealy-mouthed_.


----------



## theking2

Bloem and (tarwe)meel are two different products. So both words are used and are not interchangeble. Ground wheat grains results in (volkoren) 'meel'.  The resulting product contains enzymes which causes a reduced shelf life. Removing the germ and bran results in a produce called white flour, which is basically a sole carbohydrate without much nutrients. It is this white flour that is called bloem.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, for the record, I didn't know either there was a difference between "bloem" and "meel". I usually use "bloem".


----------



## eno2

Well I baked my bread myself for a decade and all the  stuff I bought was colourful meel (even yellow meel of mais) and not white bloem because I did not ever bake nor consume white bread. See #2 of Frank06 - > bloem=fijn gezift meel.

All I can say is that pancakes are baked with white bloem and in order to prepare  a bechamel sauce for instance one uses white bloem. Because all that bloem is white 'fijn gezift meel'. Meel can come in different colours, usually brownish, because  less fibres and  nutrients have been eliminated. Whereas bloem is white or whitish. Many fibres and nutrients (and vitamins) are eliminated. It's different stuff altogether.


----------



## Red Arrow

When I'm cooking, the recipe says "zelfrijzende bloem", but I always replace it with "zelfrijzend bakmeel" assuming it's the same thing.

All my relatives I've ever cooked with told me so. Maybe there is some official difference, but in reality, there is none. Like anti-joods vs anti-semitisch.


----------



## eno2

You're making it  needlessly more complex .



> Bakmeel  is tarwebloem met bakpoeder.


DVD


> Bakpoeder is kunstmatig rijsmiddel, m.n. bestaande uit natriumwaterstofcarbonaat en een gedroogd zuur= *gistpoeder*


DVD

Wie zegt 'zelfrijzend bakmeel', pleegt een redundantie. Bakmeel bevat rijsmiddel.

Je kan dus de term 'zelfrijzend bakmeel' niet gebruiken en gelijkstellen met 'zelfrijzende bloem' om dat te besluiten -verkeerdelijk- dat bakmeel en bloem hetzelfde zijn. 

Bloem bevat normaliter geen rijsmiddel of gist.  

Indien wel, dan is dat zelfrijzende bloem. Dat is ook de verkoopsterm.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik maak helemaal niets complexer. Ik lees gewoon wat er op de doos staat. Als kokende Vlaming nog nooit zelfrijzend bakmeel van Imperial gezien?
http://www.horeca-messiaen.be/images/photolib/1017_pdl.jpg


----------



## Red Arrow

Zie trouwens bericht 3. Dit gaat niet over wat de Van Dale zegt. Dit gaat over wat het volk zegt, m.a.w. wat erop de doos staat.

Voor de meeste mensen zijn het gewoon twee synoniemen.


----------



## eno2

Vanwaar jullie aversie voor het woordenboek? Om de zaken nodeloos moeilijk tot onontwarbaar te maken?

Op #3 van Encolpius antwoordde Frank 06 afdoende in #5

Op de verpakking staat bloem, zelfrijzende bloem, bakmeel, meel. en dat correspondeert met verschillende dingen volgens het woordenboek en anders is het fout.
Meel is geen bloem
Bloem is geen bakmeel.
Zelfrijzende bloem bevat rijsmiddel

Je kan niemand beletten twee keer hetzelfde te herhalen  op de verpakking, zoals in 'zelfrijzend bakmeel'. Fout is dat niet. Als er dan nog geen rijsmiddel inzit of gist, dan zou dat wel een dubbele fraude zijn...
Maar natuurlijk is het geen dubbele fraude, natuurlijk is bakmeel zelfrijzend, er zit rijsmiddel in


----------



## Red Arrow

Dus als er in een recept "zelfrijzende bloem" staat, maar ik gebruik die doos van Imperial, wat dan?

Ik maak helemaal niets nodeloos moeilijk. Ik raadpleeg gewoon niet elke vijf seconden het woordenboek en lees wat er op de doos staat. Er staat meel, maar ze bedoelen blijkbaar bloem. Jammer dan voor het woordenboek. Je kan niet verwachten dat heel Vlaanderen voortdurend een woordenboek bij de hand heeft.

Jij zou net als geen ander moeten weten dat wat het volk zegt niet altijd overeenkomt met wat de 'experts' zeggen. Denk maar aan het woord 'organisch'. Voor een wetenschappers zijn pesticiden organisch.

Idem voor *"DIT IS GEEN PAARS!"*. In wetenschappelijke teksten bedoelt men met paars normaliter monochromatisch paars licht, maar voor een normaal persoon is polychromatisch mengsel van blauw en rood ook gewoon 'paars'.

Dit komt allemaal op hetzelfde neer. Je moet gewoon aanvaarden dat mensen niet al te veel nadenken bij alles wat ze zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dus als er in een recept "zelfrijzende bloem" staat, maar ik gebruik die doos van Imperial, wat dan?


 Voor mij no prob, die twee verschillende woordcombinaties, dat betekent toch volkomen hetzelfde. Maar bloem en bakmeel afzonderlijk zijn verschillend.

Bakmeel= zelfrijzende bloem 
zelfrijzend bakmeel = zelfrijzende zelfrijzende bloem. 

Geen vergissing mogelijk.


----------



## pluginguin

Leuke discussie om te lezen tussen Eno2 en Red Arrow.
Het verschil tussen meel, bloem en bakmeel is mijns inziens als volgt:

Een hele graankorrel bevat 3 dingen: zemelen, een kiem en het endosperm.

Meel is gemalen graan.
Men maalt het graan en het resultaat is meel.
Meel is voedzaam en grof van structuur.
Je gebruikt het om bruin brood, volkoren brood of pannenkoeken mee te maken. 


Bloem is gezeefd meel. 
Na het malen van het graan wordt het meel gezeefd om de zemelen en kiemen uit het meel te verwijderen. Wat overblijft is het meel van het endosperm en dat noemen we bloem. Bloem is veel witter en fijner van structuur dan meel. Je gebruikt bloem bij het maken van witbrood, gebak en koekjes. Pannenkoeken kun je ook maken met bloem, maar deze zijn dan veel minder voedzaam. Vitaminen, mineralen en enzymen in een graankorrel bevinden zich namelijk juist in die kiem en zemelen die uit het bloem zijn gehaald.


Bakmeel is Bloem met een rijsmiddel.
Hoewel de uitleg van Eno2 over bakmeel klopt, heeft Red Arrow ook een punt door te zeggen dat de term bakmeel nogal ongelukkig is omdat je eerst van meel naar bloem gaat en vervolgens na toevoeging van een rijsmiddel het weer meel noemt.

Persoonlijk begon ik deze thread te lezen omdat ik, net als de auteur van de thread, op zoek was naar de Engelse en Duitse equivalenten van de termen bloem en meel. Helaas vond ik hier geen antwoord voor het Duits en ook geen afdoende antwoord voor het Engels. Op een Zwitserse site vond ik wel voor het Duits een antwoord:

*Bloem = Weissmehl* Ausmahlungsgrad: Weizenmehl ca. 65% des Korns, Mineralstoffgehalt = 0,63% *(für Weissbrot, Baguette, Kuchen, Hefeteig*)
*Meel = Ruchmehl* Ausmahlungsgrad: Weizenmehl ca. 85% des Korns, Mineralstoffgehalt 0,91 – 1,69% (für dunklere Brote, *Ruchbrot*)
*Volkoren Meel = Vollkornmehl* Ausmahlungsgrad: Weizenmehl ca. 98% des Korns, Mineralstoffgehalt = 1,70% *(Vollkorngebäck und Vollkornbrot)*
*(https://www.gutekueche.ch/mehl-sorten-backeigenschaften-artikel-378)*
En voor het Engels vond ik hier een vergelijkbare duidelijke uitleg:

*Volkoren meel = Whole Flour*: It is derived by grinding all three part of Grain: Bran + Endosperm + Germ, leaving nothing behind. Nutrition value of this is highest in all three and it is textured and brownish in appearance.
*Meel = Flour*: It is derived by grinding of Endosperm + Germ, also called as Germ Flour. Most commonly used and gluten and protein content is high.
*Bloem = Refined Flour*: It is the finest flour, which only contains Endosperm, the starchy content, therefore have high gluten. It is further refined and bleached to make it white. Its nutrition value is lowest, as it has high level of gluten, no protein, fibers and vitamins in it.
What is the difference between meal and flour?
Dus even samenvattend:

Volkorenmeel / Vollkornmehl / Whole flour
= het hele graan
gebruikt voor: volkorenbrood en andere volkoren producten


Meel / Ruchmehl / Flour
= het graan zonder de zemelen
gebruikt voor: bruin brood


Bloem / Weissmehl / Refined flour
= het graan zonder kiem en zemelen, dus alleen endosperm
gebruikt voor: witbrood, koekjes en gebak


----------



## ThomasK

Lijkt mij indrukwekkend, maar ik kijk uit naar bakkers en bakprinsen (m/v) die een grotere kennis hebben van de bakkunst en de soorten bloem...


----------

